# Finally broke down the red head!



## workinforwood (Mar 18, 2011)

Only took me a decade to break her down and this is the results! 

Born Dec 30/2010 , so that's about 12 weeks ago, and he is already 15 lbs! Pure bread Olde English Bulldog and we call him Meatball. :biggrin:

This is the photo shoot...

"Not today, but thanks"







"I didn't chew it up" or.."no, that's not my crap on the floor" 






"someone say dinner????"


----------



## TexasTaxi (Mar 18, 2011)

Good looking dog!


----------



## markgum (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats on the new addition.  A fun time for everyone is just ahead..


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 18, 2011)

OK time to get him a skateboard. :biggrin:  Peferct timing too as Butler Bulldogs beat Old Dominion yesterday.

Congrats Jeff.  He will be a ton of fun.


----------



## PaulDoug (Mar 18, 2011)

One of my favorite breeds, coarse I'm an old jarhead.  I have never owned one but all I have known have been great dogs.  He's a beauty.


----------



## skiprat (Mar 18, 2011)

Gee Jeff, you are actually better looking than I originally thought!!!
Handsome devil!!:tongue:


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 18, 2011)

skiprat said:


> Gee Jeff, you are actually better looking than I originally thought!!!
> Handsome devil!!:tongue:



You are going to have to make your pens out of granite Steve...you should see what he can do to a stainless steel bolt! :smile-big:


----------



## burr (Mar 18, 2011)

what a cutie! course I have 2 and after having those 2 I would never own another breed!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Mar 18, 2011)

Can't wait to meet him in person. I feel attached already. Great looking guy.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG What a darling little cutie ... that being said ... Meatball WILL grow up and probably live up to the name. :biggrin:  LOL.  

This is mine and the Mr's 2nd favorite breed of dog (next to our Dobie's of course).  If we ever get moved out onto some real land we'll add one to our family!!  I had an Aunt and Uncle that one of these and he was just an AWESOME doggie!

Congratulations on your new family member, I'm sure you will have many years of joy with your new baby!!!  

_Linda_


----------



## PR_Princess (Mar 18, 2011)

What an absolute cutie pie Jeff!!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Well worth the wait! A big welcome to the new addition to the family!


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 18, 2011)

Congratulations.  Looks like he will be quite large.  Good for snuggling.  I think this breed are really nice dogs.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 18, 2011)

Jeff you old dog you, I'd say it looks just like you, but it's a cute pup. I've always like English Bull dogs, I had a little French Bull dog once she was sooo sweet, Meatball seems like a good name for him!!


----------



## Old Lar (Mar 18, 2011)

Congratulations on the new pup. My dad used to have a pair and raised a few pups many years ago.  They are very loyal and fun to have around with a few drawbacks.  Bulldog owners will know what i mean.  One of my sisters got a pup in Cancun a few months ago.  Like she said, they grow on you.


----------



## alphageek (Mar 18, 2011)

Cute!!!   Wait until you start hearing things yelled out like "Meatball - put down the coffee table!!"

Seriously!  My brother had one... Great Dog, but they are stunningly muscular.


----------



## DozerMite (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice looking pup.

Funny how all those expressions seem to look the same.
They should all be titled "You talkin' to me"?:biggrin:


----------



## Pioneerpens (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats on the new addition~not a Pug, but a fine looking dog anyway


----------



## HSTurning (Mar 18, 2011)

Cute pup.
I had cousin that breed his.  He was a big dog for the breed and was in high demand.
Hope you dont mind snorting, snoring and gas.  
Always wanted one.  They are in my top 5 breeds.  Husky, Malamute (dont know if I will ever have them again with the way they shed) English Mastif, English Bulldog and Pits.


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 18, 2011)

He's been tons of fun already.  Loves to sleep on a pillow, but he climbs up on the pillow and soon as he relaxes, he rolls off the pillow and has to climb back up again..over and over again..like a meatball I suppose!

His father was Gene Simmons, 85 LBS
His mother was Crazy Anna, $55 LBS

I think he'll get to look like a brick wall eventually...no problem long as he's friendly to everyone.  I switched him to some better high protein all natural Nutri Source puppy food from work, so now he isn't pooping and farting near as much and isn't eating so much.  He was eating 3 bowls a day, now he eats 1. The food stays in instead of just flowing right through like the puppy chow he was on.  We have some stuff at work to tame the farts too..some kinda snack with charcoal in it..not that I personally care..he can fart, snort, snore all day long and I can blame ALL body noises on him! :biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Mar 18, 2011)

Will Meatball be your trucking buddy? Looks like he'd need a boost to get into the cab.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Hmmmm*

I have my daughters American Bulldog coming for a visit in April - she is fawn colored but looks a lot like him. She is a cinderblock. Rock solid and strong as a young bull.  I'm not hung up in favor of any breed - my best dogs have all been mongrels.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 19, 2011)

Wake up Jeff.

It is time to take the Meatball for a walk.  :biggrin::laugh::biggrin::laugh::biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 19, 2011)

nope...now it's time, 2:15 am :curse:


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow...so we took Meatball to the vet this morning. he has a great bill of health. His wrinkles are not really deep and will expand some, so he won't have many skin issues to deal with..BUT...the size and weight chart predicts based on his current age, size, weight and breed, that he will be at least 100 LBS, possibly as much as 120 !!!


----------



## HSTurning (Mar 19, 2011)

We use origen's.  Great food.  With the snub noise they take in alot of air and that is why they fart alot.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 19, 2011)

Jeff, you'll never regret having Meatball, he'll become a member of the family that loves everone....even you.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 19, 2011)

*Wait*



workinforwood said:


> Wow...so we took Meatball to the vet this morning. he has a great bill of health. His wrinkles are not really deep and will expand some, so he won't have many skin issues to deal with..BUT...the size and weight chart predicts based on his current age, size, weight and breed, that he will be at least 100 LBS, possibly as much as 120 !!!


 
Just think about how much fun it will be to have him on your lap whilst you watch your favorite shows on TV....my - my.


----------



## PR_Princess (Mar 19, 2011)

HSTurning said:


> We use origen's.  Great food.  With the snub noise they take in alot of air and that is why* they fart alot*.





workinforwood said:


> <snip>....BUT...the size and weight chart predicts based on his current age,  size, weight and breed, that he will be at least *100 LBS, possibly as  much as 120 !!!*



Uh Jeff, I wouldn't be lighting any matches!


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 19, 2011)

He won't eat more than 5-10 pounds of food a day.  Hope you know someone in the "dog food delivery" chain!!!


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 19, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> He won't eat more than 5-10 pounds of food a day.  Hope you know someone in the "dog food delivery" chain!!!



Right..I'll have to steal the donation food trailer and park it at my house. :biggrin:


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 19, 2011)

You might want to look into Dynamite for Meatball. It's about the healthiest thing you can feed a critter.
A buddy of mine from way back had a pup like that -- Sacco.
They're great dogs. Congrats.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 19, 2011)

Thought you would like to know that the Butler Bulldogs just beat #1 seed Pitt to make the sweet sixteen.


----------



## CaptG (Mar 20, 2011)

Great looking pup Jeff.  As they say, you tend to look like your pet.  Now I feel sorry for meatball    Shall we start a poll on how many blanks he will eat before his first birthday, lol.  Now I gotta get up your way again to see him.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 20, 2011)

CaptG said:


> Great looking pup Jeff. As they say, you tend to look like your pet. Now I feel sorry for meatball  Shall we start a poll on how many blanks he will eat before his first birthday, lol. Now I gotta get up your way again to see him.


 

That would be a great poll Capt!!   The only thing is I really hope the number would be ZERO because I wouldn't want that cutie to be sick.  Unfortunately I can't even count the amount of wood our two dobers have gone through (all scraps that they garner from the floor!) On the positive side though it's always been such little bits that it has never been anything to hurt them.  We usually get everything we can see and they some how get those long snouts under something to find a little sliver here or there.  :frown:


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 20, 2011)

Your welcome by anytime Gary...in the fall he'll be huge, but hey..by then I"ll have some new equipment for you to show me how to use!:biggrin:


----------



## lorbay (Mar 20, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> Only took me a decade to break her down and this is the results!
> 
> Born Dec 30/2010 , so that's about 12 weeks ago, and he is already 15 lbs! Pure bread Olde English Bulldog and we call him Meatball. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 
That's one sweet pup there Jeff. I love him.

Lin.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Mar 20, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> Your welcome by anytime Gary...in the fall he'll be huge, but hey..by then I"ll have some new equipment for you to show me how to use!:biggrin:


 
I'm going to want the invite to that party.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 25, 2011)

The Butler Bulldogs are now in the Elite Eight.


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 25, 2011)

My bulldog will be in the elite 1 if he doesn't stop eating my boots and crapping on my floor! :at-wits-end:


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 25, 2011)

He was old enough he should been house broke when you got him. 

The boots I can understand. You have to eat something that smells bad for it to smell bad on thay out too.  :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 25, 2011)

He is kinda house broke and kinda not. He is learning about the bathroom and eating shoes real fast...it doesn't lead to anything but a butt kickin! heck..he's only 12 weeks old now..it takes time, and we are doing ok with the patience most the time.


----------

